# 12x12x18 Vivarium Build



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a build of a 12x12x18 Exo Terra that I made. It isn't perfect, but should look great once it is grown in a little more. I just seeded it with isopods and springtails. Still don't know what I am going to put in it, but most likely some species of thumbnail (2 individuals max). It is starting to look more grown in, which I enjoy. Nature is sporadic, so I added some random leaf litter and moss as well as vines from my other vivarium.


----------



## Equidoc2013 (Nov 28, 2011)

Very pretty! Love all the broms.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How did you mounted so many bromeliads in such a short space?


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I had over ordered bromeliads so I just tried to make it work the best I could. I used the sphagnum moss that they came with and made small incisions with a pencil into the foam in order to place their roots and the moss into the foam. It is starting to grow in even nicer!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Great looking tank! Are all the broms full size now? I could see it getting very cramped in there

I would say that a pair of vanzos would be in heaven if you added them. Other good frogs for this tank would be some imitators or variabilis. Of course there are other possibilities, but these are my favorites.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This size tank is fine for thumbs. My favorite are Varaderos: a nice breeding pair.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

It has only been growing in for less than a month now, If it gets too cramped I'll remove one or two. That being said, I do believe the tanks have a way of weeding out the weaker plants, just like in the wild. The most fit for the vivarium will continue to thrive and a weaker species of plant may be out-competed. Now with frogs I don't use this same method, I like to make sure that there isn't too much competition that can lead to death of frogs due to stress.

I haven't decided which species of thumbnail that I will choose, but will most likely go for hardiness and looks. I have done some research and am debating between imitators and vents. I will most likely get frogs for the tank once I hear back from Veterinary Schools as a reward for getting in, or to make me happy if I don't get in. I have a pair of leucomelas in my other vivarium, and they are thriving. I still need to remodel it since it wasn't properly designed and is slightly water logged. Perfect size though.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I currently own imitator: thumbs up for these frogs. I do not have vents, but it seems that they are quite shy. I'd go with imitator because they are beautiful and bold.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I have been looking at thumbnails on Josh's Frogs, do you have any other recommendations on where to purchase imitators? I live in Oregon, and there aren't any places around that sell thumbnails.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I advise you to check the "ads for sale" by private individuals. There are so many every day on the board and you can do a good deal! 
Check the ads in the section: Frog Classifieds - Dendroboard
Greetings


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Also, you could place a wanted ad. There are plenty of froggers here in Washington and I'm sure thats the same for Oregon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

